# Just picked up my P22



## Jim522 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well I just picked up my P22 on Thursday. Hopefully headed to the range sometime this week. I picked up a 550 box of federals and a few of the 50 round boxes of thunderbolts at Wally World. It's all they had so hopefully the gun shoots ok, I've heard they can be very picky what you feed them.
Also are ther any tricks to fielding stripping the gun? Well more so placing the recoil spring back in place during reassembly? What a chore! I can field strip and reassemble my 24/7 or XD9 in a matter of seconds, but this thing was a pain in the ass! Vey stupid design IMO.


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

Post some pictures for us to see.

And give us a range report when you can.

:smt1099


----------



## von buck (Oct 12, 2009)

I just picked up one this past Wed. I just haven't had time to strip and clean it. Hopefully I'll get to shoot sometime this week.
Andy


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

Jim, you are soooo right...the spring is a pain in the arse on reassembly. I hate breaking it down compared to my HK just because it is so difficult to set the spring. I've found it requires one hand to pull back the spring and then placing the rod thru the guide hole works best...but then how do you pull out your hand from the spring to work the slide?!? I'm open to someone sharing the magic of reassembly because I have not found it yet.

I've been experiencing a lot of problems feeding and ejecting most ammo. I had failure on nearly half the rounds of the Winchester you bought (sorry). I've tried Federal Spitfire (fail), Aguila (fail), but have had success with CCI Mini Mag and Stinger, but I can't find CCI anywhere. This week I shot Remington Golden Bullet and they worked fine. I picked up a 525 box and hope I don't have failure going forward. I placed a call to S&W and they suggested CCI Mini Mag, but, again, I can't find CCI anywhere in town.

Good luck...not everyone has had the problems I have had, but what a pain. Between the reassembly and the failures I have not grown attached to this gun...but I will say when it fires properly it is a fun little pistol. I hope the Golden Bullet solves my failure problems. I'm disappointed...I did not expect this gun to be so finicky...then again, I didn't do alot of research on the forums b/c I was guided by a friend who had one. If I had done my research I'd have been more informed prior to making the purchase.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

at about 1:15:

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## Freedom (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks Bruce!

He makes it look so easy...when I back the slide for reassembly the spring bends such that it does not guide easily onto the rod...almost like the spring is too long. I'm sure with more practice the process will become easier.


----------

